# نظام الدورة سيكون كالاتى......



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين
**باسم الهنا القدوس نبدأ.....
هدف هذة الدورة ليس للهجوم على الاخر او تبيان اننا اقوياء , فقوتنا نستمدها من مصدر كل قوة يسوع المسيح , وثقتنا وايمانا بان هذا الشخص الفريد الذى وضعنا فيه ثقتنا فلن نخزى بيه ابدا , لكن هدفها ان نعرف يسوع عن قرب , كما عرفه الاباء الرسل والكنيسة الاولى وعاشت معه وعاشته , تغلغل الى عقولنا بعض المفاهيم الاسلامية نتجية التأثر بالبيئة المحيطة التى كل ما فيها اسلامى , وللاسف كل هذة المفاهيم لا مكان لها وسط فكرنا المسيحى القويم ويجب ان نتخلص منها تماما ونستعيد الاصول الابائية لفهم المسيحية كما تسملناها من الاباء الرسل ومن خلفوهم , بخلفية رسولية مسيحية نقية بدون اى شوائب علقت بيها على مدار الزمن , بمجرد عودتنا للمفاهيم المسيحية سيزول كل سوء فهم قد ينشب فى عقولنا وعقول المعترضين عن مسيحتنا ونعرف الجميع يسوع هذا الذى عرفه وامن بيه العالم واحبه لانه هو قد احبنا اولا .....

الاربعاء سيكون اول يوم فى الدورة فعليا , والنظام هو كالاتى:-
1-طرح الموضوع العلمى فى موضوع منفصل ممنوع على اى عضو مشترك فى الدورة ان يكتب فيه مشاركات فهذا سيكون مخصص فقط لمن سيكتبون المواضيع .
2-طرح موضوع للنقاش حول الموضوع الذى طرح ومسموح فقط للاعضاء المشاركين ان يشتركوا فى الحوار حوله وغير مسموح لاى عضو اخر سواء مسيحى او مسلم لم يشترك فى الدورة ان يشترك فى الحوار . 
شروط الحوار المشترك بينا :-
1-ممنوع منعا باتا التعرض للاختلافات الطائفية وتفضيل نظرة على نظرة فهدفنا كله ان نصل جميعنا الى الملكوت الابدى ويصل معنا المحرومين منه والاتحاد الفكرى بيننا مطلوب بل واجب وضرورى .

2-اى عضو سيشارك بمشاركات عنيفة او تقلل من شان الاخرين سيفصل فورا من الدورة ويمنع منها .

3-ممنوع منعا باتا الخروج عن الموضوع الاصلى والمناقشة فى مواضيع اخرى لم نتطرق اليها فى الموضوع الاصلى المطروح المفتوح النقاش حوله .

4-ممنوع منعا باتا التعرض للرموز الكنسية باى سوء او كلمة وحتى وان كان نظرتنا لا تتفق معهم كليا فلكل شخص حرية فى التعبير وعلينا احترام الجميع . 

5-اى عضو سيحول الموضوع الى شحن ومشاجرات سيفصل فورا ويحذف اسمه من الدورة فهنا للتعلم فقط .

 6- اى عضو سنلاحظ انه لا يشارك ولا يسمع وغير متفاعل معنا او لا ينفذ ما يطلب منه لتقييم مستواه سيكون اشتراكه فى الدورة لاغى فهنا الكل سيتعلم طالما قرر انه سيتعلم ولن نسمح ان احدا يخرج من هذة الدورة بدون ان يكون لديه القدرة على الرد على الشبهات ومواجهه المعترضين بكل قوة . 

المواضيع التى سيتطرح خلال مدة الدورة:-
1-اول دروس ستتكلم عن اساسيات عن ايمانا المسيحى بازالة كل الشوائب العربية المتعلقة بايمانا نتيجة التأثر بثقافة الاسلام الخاطئة 

2-ثانى مجموعة من الدروس ستتكلم بشكل تفصيلى عن اساس الايمان المسيحى من منظور رسولى ابائى منطقى 
1-وحدانية الله من المنظور المسيحى
2-الثالوث من المنظور المسيحى
3-سقوط الانسان 
4-تدبير الخلاص
5-الوهية الكلمة 
6-عمل الروح القدس فى الكنيسة والمؤمنين 
7-مواضيع اخرى

3-ثالث مجموعة سنتكلم عن المواضيع النقدية للكتاب المقدس
-نقد ادنى (نصى )وموقف الكتاب المقدس من النقد النصى دون الدخول بعمق فى العلم نفسه 
-نقد اعلى يتعلق بالقانونية واى شئ يخص فكر الكتاب يراه المشكك من تناقضات اواخطاء او خلافه 

4-رابع مجموعة كيفية فهم عقل المشكك وكيفية قراءة الموضوع التكشيكى وكيفية نقده وكيفية الرد بطريقة قوية على ضوء ما فهمناه 

5-الخامسة ولعلها اهمها هو التطبيقات العملية وبمصطلح اخر ورش عمل سيقسم الاعضاء الى مجموعات وكل مجموعة سيكلف لها عمل بحث مصغر عن موضوع معين وسيتم مناقشته للجميع وتبيان ميزته وعيوبه للوصول الى افضل طريقة لتقديم الردود والحوارات العلمية 

وعندئذ سينتهى المستوى الاولى ونبدأ فى المستوى الثانى التخصصى فى كل مجال لمن يريد ان يكمل


من لديه اقتراح او تعليق على هذا الكلام يرجى كتابته ...... 

 

*​


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 فبراير 2012)

هيبقى يوم الاربع الساعة كام و هل هيبقى يوم واحد فى الاسبوع بس ( و هو الاربعاء ) وللا فيه ايام تانية و كدا ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

*لا هيبقى طبعا اكتر من يوم فى الاسبوع 
والميعاد التالى هيتحدد كل  فى اخر كل مرة هنقول الميعاد اللى بعديه امتى

وهقترح وقت لو مناسب للجميع يبقى خلاص
الساعة 8 بتوقيت مصر 
*


----------



## girgis2 (21 فبراير 2012)

*الساعة 8 يوم الأربعاء دا الدرس الأساسي ولا موضوع المناقشة؟


*​


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 فبراير 2012)

طب الوقت الهتبدأ فيه ( يعنى لو مثلا يوم الاربع الساعة 6 ) لازم كولوا يبقى موجود وللا المهم نشوف الموضوع و نفهموا و نعمل المطلوب فيه ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

*الموضوع هيطرح الساعة 8 تقراه وتفهم كل كلمة فيه 
وهيفتح موضوع للمناقشة وللحوار حوله لو فى اسئلة معينة او اى شئ انت عايز تتحاور بيه
موضوع الحوار هيفضل مفتوح لغاية مكل الاعضاء يقولوا اللى هما عايزينه ويسالوا كل اللى هما عايزينه ومحدش يخرج غير لما يسال كل اللى فى نفسه 
وبعد الانتهاء تماما من كل الاسئلة والنقاش منه سيغلق و نحدد الميعاد الجديد و نبدأ فى الموضوع الجديد 
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 فبراير 2012)

انا قصدى يعنى كله لازم يبقى موجود 8 وللا الموضوع ممكن يوضع و احنا نشوفه فى الوقت الهاينسبنا فى اسرع وقت بعد كدا ؟


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

*ممنوع منعا باتا... يفصل فورا...*
*حسيت وكاني بالجيش *
*بجد ترتيب حلو بعد الانتهاء من الدورة هنكونو اتخرجنا خلاص *


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2012)

علم أخي الغالي 
الرب يبارك هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## girgis2 (21 فبراير 2012)

*طيب  أنا هكون متواجد باذن المسيح بكرة بعد الساعة 9 الى 12 وبعد كدة عندي شغل الصبح فممكن يعني تخلوا الموضوعين يفضلوا موجودين لحد حتى بعد بكرة الساعة 12 زي كدة برضة؟*​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

> انا قصدى يعنى كله لازم يبقى موجود 8 وللا الموضوع ممكن يوضع و احنا نشوفه فى الوقت الهاينسبنا فى اسرع وقت بعد كدا ؟


*اة طبعا يفضل ان الجميع يبقى متواجد علشان التفاعل بينا بس الفروقات البسيطة عادى يعنى لو جيت بعديها بنص ساعة ساعة مش هضربك بالنار المهم ان اليوم ميعديش الا لما الكل يكون قرا وفهم وابتدى يسال او على الاقل يسجل انه فهم الموضوع وهدف الموضوع وملوش استفسار لان الموضوع القديم مش هنرجعله تانى *


> *ممنوع منعا باتا... يفصل فورا...*
> *حسيت وكاني بالجيش *


*بلاش سيرة الجيش هنا يا انجيلا بدل ما المصريين يعملوا معاكى مشاكل هنا شايلين بلاوى من الجيش*


> *بجد ترتيب حلو بعد الانتهاء من الدورة هنكونو اتخرجنا خلاص *


*المرحلة الاولى اة *
*لاقيتى فى فرع معين مستهويكى وعايزة تتعمقى فيه سواء نقد نصى او لاهوت او ابائيات او اى فرع وعايزة تتعمقى فيه اوك مكتفية بالمستوى الاول وهتقعدى تستنى العدل  هو هيكفى للحوارات البدائية *


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

> *طيب   أنا هكون متواجد باذن المسيح بكرة بعد الساعة 9 الى 12 وبعد كدة عندي شغل  الصبح فممكن يعني تخلوا الموضوعين يفضلوا موجودين لحد حتى بعد بكرة الساعة 12 زي كدة برضة؟*


*لو قدرت يا استاذ جرجس تتطرح اسئلتك بكرة فى الفترة دى من 9 ل12 يكون افضل
لو مش ممكن عادى مش هتفرق نسيب الموضوع مفتوح لتانى يوم *


----------



## bob (21 فبراير 2012)

*تمام يا كبير
و المواضيع حتنزل فين ؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

*هنا فى نفس القسم هو احنا عندنا غيره 
*


----------



## girgis2 (21 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لو قدرت يا استاذ جرجس تتطرح اسئلتك بكرة فى الفترة دى من 9 ل12 يكون افضل
> لو مش ممكن عادى مش هتفرق نسيب الموضوع مفتوح لتانى يوم *



*كدة يبقى تمام
شكرااا ليك
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (21 فبراير 2012)

طب الموجودين خارج مصر 
ممكن ترك المواضيع لهم لمكنهم المتابعه وقتما كان هناك وقت​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

*المواضيع مش هتتحذف يا استاذ اغسطينوس المواضيع هتفضل موجودة بس الموضوع الحوارى مش هيستمر مفتوح طالما انتهينا من موضوع هيغلق فيه الحوار وندخل فى الجديد
ممكن تتابع المواضيع نفسها زى مانت عايز  
*


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *بلاش سيرة الجيش هنا يا انجيلا بدل ما المصريين يعملوا معاكى مشاكل هنا شايلين بلاوى من الجيش*



اوك اصل المصريين شايلين مني اوووي هنا هضيف الجيش هيقيمو علي السبت:new4:



> *المرحلة الاولى اة *
> *لاقيتى فى فرع معين مستهويكى وعايزة تتعمقى فيه سواء نقد نصى او لاهوت او ابائيات او اى فرع وعايزة تتعمقى فيه اوك مكتفية بالمستوى الاول وهتقعدى تستنى العدل هو هيكفى للحوارات البدائية*


*عُلم يا باشا *
*اللي بيستهويني شبهات التنقاض *


----------



## Thunder Coptic (22 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *المواضيع مش هتتحذف يا استاذ اغسطينوس المواضيع هتفضل موجودة بس الموضوع الحوارى مش هيستمر مفتوح طالما انتهينا من موضوع هيغلق فيه الحوار وندخل فى الجديد
> ممكن تتابع المواضيع نفسها زى مانت عايز
> *



شكرا الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*بالإضافة إلى كل ما قله الدكتور في المشاركة الاولى أود لفت الإنتباه لنقطة هامة جداً ومحورية ..

أثناء المناقشات ، ممنوع منعا باتّاً أن يوجه أي عضو حديثه لأي عضو آخر ، الحوار سيكون من " المحاضرين " إلى " كل الأعضاء " أو من " كل الأعضاء " إلى " المحاضرين " ،، 

طيب ليه احنا عاملين كدا ؟ لسببين مهمين :

1. للإختلاف في الطوائف أو الأفكار أو الثقافات أو الميول أو مرجعية الفهم الكتابي أو طريقة حوارنا جميعا.

2. قلة العلم في أمور معيّنة ، فقد ترشد أخيك إلى شيء خاطيء أو على الأقل هناك شيء آخر أفضل منه.



لهذا نجعل الحوار ( في المناقشات ) يكون بتوجيه السؤال لنا ( الدكتور يوحنا وانا ) والرد مِنّا عليكم ومناقشتكم ..



المطلوب هو الجدية الصارمة ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*


Abdel Messih قال:



هيبقى يوم الاربع الساعة كام و هل هيبقى يوم واحد فى الاسبوع بس ( و هو الاربعاء ) وللا فيه ايام تانية و كدا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


*


Abdel Messih قال:


> *طب الوقت الهتبدأ فيه ( يعنى لو مثلا يوم الاربع الساعة 6 ) لازم كولوا يبقى موجود وللا المهم نشوف الموضوع و نفهموا و نعمل المطلوب فيه ؟*


*

*


Abdel Messih قال:


> *انا قصدى يعنى كله لازم يبقى موجود 8 وللا الموضوع ممكن يوضع و احنا نشوفه فى الوقت الهاينسبنا فى اسرع وقت بعد كدا ؟*


*

مش اتكلمنا يا زلمة في الموضوع دا * *



أنجيلا قال:



ممنوع منعا باتا... يفصل فورا...
حسيت وكاني بالجيش 
بجد ترتيب حلو بعد الانتهاء من الدورة هنكونو اتخرجنا خلاص 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لابد من النظام الشديد لأنه يجعلنا نصل بسهولة للمراد ..* *


*


girgis2 قال:


> *طيب  أنا هكون متواجد باذن المسيح بكرة بعد الساعة 9 الى 12 وبعد كدة عندي شغل الصبح فممكن يعني تخلوا الموضوعين يفضلوا موجودين لحد حتى بعد بكرة الساعة 12 زي كدة برضة؟*​


*

المواضيع مش هاتتشال، تقريبا هايكون في فرصة ثلاث ايام بين موضوع وموضوع ، مثلا لو اول موضوع يوج الأربعاء الساعة ( كذا ) هايكون الموضوع التاني ( وبالتالي غلق المناقشات في الموضوع الأول ) بعد الموضوع الأول بـ* * 72 ساعة تقريباً أي يوم السبت ..


أنجيلا قال:




اوك اصل المصريين شايلين مني اوووي هنا هضيف الجيش هيقيمو علي السبت:new4:


عُلم يا باشا 
اللي بيستهويني شبهات التنقاض 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هانحتاجك فيها .. * *Et j'aime aussi ce genre est très


*


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> 
> مش اتكلمنا يا زلمة في الموضوع دا * *
> 
> *



التكرار يعلم الشطار  :spor24:


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (22 فبراير 2012)

علم و ينفذ

بس انا كده هشارك متأخر لان شغلى هيخلص بعد منتصف الليل!

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

يا احبة، الفارق الزمني 3 ايام ، والمطلوب في هذه الثلاث ايام على الأكثر 3 ساعات ، هل مستحيل توفير 3 ساعات ؟


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

*



هانحتاجك فيها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كيف؟*



> *.. Et j'aime aussi ce genre est très*



je ne sais pas que tu peux parler le français

.....c'est très intéressant genre


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يا احبة، الفارق الزمني 3 ايام ، والمطلوب في هذه الثلاث ايام على الأكثر 3 ساعات ، هل مستحيل توفير 3 ساعات ؟


 *بسبب الشغل والدراسة يا مولكا شوية صعب*
*هنحاول ننضبط:spor24:*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

> *كيف؟*


حسب ميول كل عضو سيكون هناك مستوى ثان للتركيز على كل نوع ، فمنكم من يحب التناقضات ومنكم من يحب النقد النصي ومنكم من يحب القانونية تحديدا ومنكم من يحب الباترولوجي...إلخ..





أنجيلا قال:


> je ne sais pas que tu peux parler le français
> 
> .....c'est très intéressant genre


Je ne parle pas français, mais j'ai utilisé la traduction Google ici


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*


أنجيلا قال:




 بسبب الشغل والدراسة يا مولكا شوية صعب
هنحاول ننضبط:spor24:

أنقر للتوسيع...


المسيح اللي بدأ معانا مش ممكن يسيبنا في نص الطريق .. * *
ربنا يسهل كل صعب ...
*


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

> حسب ميول كل عضو سيكون هناك مستوى ثان للتركيز على كل نوع ، فمنكم من يحب التناقضات ومنكم من يحب النقد النصي ومنكم من يحب القانونية تحديدا ومنكم من يحب الباترولوجي...إلخ


اوك...



Molka Molkan قال:


> ..
> 
> 
> Je ne parle pas français, mais j'ai utilisé la traduction Google ici


 
:spor22:hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh c'est une fraude


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

*انت بتقول ايه انت وانجيلا 
لافهم بدل مقفلكم الموضوع 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انت بتقول ايه انت وانجيلا *
> *لافهم بدل مقفلكم الموضوع *


*بنتشاور لاعلان الحرب والسيطرة ع المنتدى* :t33:


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 فبراير 2012)

جميل جداً ....انا وضعت توقيت مصر في تلفوني الاي فون ...كي اتابع معكم في توقيتاتكم ....للاسف توقتكم الساعة 8 سيكون الساعة 2 صباحا عندي ...سأحاول البقاء في بعض الايام معكم الى وقت الصباح...ولكن سأكون متابع في الصباح عندما انهض من النوم! 

تحياتي


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*أي وقت أخي الحبيب فادي داخل إطار الـ 72 ساعة ( ثلاثة ايام ) مسموح به، فلا داعي للضغط .. فالساعة 8 سيتم إنزال المحاضرة مثلا، ولكن ليس عليك أن تقرأها وتناقشها الساعة 8! ، نام واسترح وعندما تصبح اقرأها براحتك ...


يهمنا نشاطكم مع عدم تأثيرنا على حياتكم الشخصية ..
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *أي وقت أخي الحبيب فادي داخل إطار الـ 72 ساعة ( ثلاثة ايام ) مسموح به، فلا داعي للضغط .. فالساعة 8 سيتم إنزال المحاضرة مثلا، ولكن ليس عليك أن تقرأها وتناقشها الساعة 8! ، نام واسترح وعندما تصبح اقرأها براحتك ...*
> 
> 
> *يهمنا نشاطكم مع عدم تأثيرنا على حياتكم الشخصية ..*


 

هذا حجي هذا يا حبيبي مولكا ...وهو اني اكدر غير اذا ما اتابع وياكم ..جم منتدى عدنا وجم احبة نشوفهم ونتعلم منهم ...ترا هذه حجاية جبيرة وما تدري شنو عواقبها...

متقلقش ..جاييلك بالترجمة:

وداه كلام داه يا حبيبي يا مولكا...وهو انا اقدر الا ما اكون متابع معاكم..كم منتدى عندنا وكم احبة نشوفهم ونتعلم منهم ...بص داه كلام كبير ومتعرفش ئيه عواقبه...:spor22:


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

> هذا حجي هذا يا حبيبي *موكا* ...وهو اني  اكدر غير اذا ما اتابع وياكم ..جم منتدى عدنا وجم احبة نشوفهم ونتعلم منهم  ...ترا هذه حجاية جبيرة وما تدري شنو عواقبها...


هى اللام رحت فين؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> هذا حجي هذا يا حبيبي موكا ...وهو اني اكدر غير اذا ما اتابع وياكم ..جم منتدى عدنا وجم احبة نشوفهم ونتعلم منهم ...ترا هذه حجاية جبيرة وما تدري شنو عواقبها...
> 
> متقلقش ..جاييلك بالترجمة:
> 
> وداه كلام داه يا حبيبي يا مولكا...وهو انا اقدر الا ما اكون متابع معاكم..كم منتدى عندنا وكم احبة نشوفهم ونتعلم منهم ...بص داه كلام كبير ومتعرفش ئيه عواقبه...:spor22:



كلام جميل، كلام معقول ، مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه :smil12:

احبك لما تترجم


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

> هى اللام رحت فين؟


هذا مما نُسخ حرفه ( اللام ) وبقى حكمه ( مولكا )


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> هى اللام رحت فين؟


 

رحم الله فلان ...فقد ذكرني بحرف كذا من اسم كذا ...التي اوصلها لي الوحي ناقصة...:dntknw:

تم تعديل التحريف في المصحف الفداوي!


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (22 فبراير 2012)

كلام جميل كلام معقول مقدرش أقول حاجة عنه
منقوووووووووووول
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويجعلكم سبب بركة
​


----------



## مينا إيليا (22 فبراير 2012)

*انا عايز اعرف انااسمي اتسجل في الدورة ولا لا؟؟؟ علشان انا بعت قبل كدة مرتين ومافيش رد لو سمحتو عايز اعرف *


----------



## AdmanTios (22 فبراير 2012)

*سلام و نعمة

بركة كبيرة جداً علي إيديكم بإذن رب المجد
سنتمتع بنوالها بنعمة ربنا .......

و بإذن ربنا أيضاً كما دعي الحبيب مولكا
بعد رجوع اللام سالمة غانمة ... 

أن تكون هنالك جدية صارمة قدر الإمكان
لأنه في إطار عدم السيطرة علي النفس
في بعض من المُداخلات خاصة من دكتورنا
الرائع و أستاذنا الكبير يكون من الصعب
عدم التوقف أمام هذه المُداخلات التي ترسم
بسمة علي الشفاة دونما التحكم فيها ..

بإذن رب المجد مُتفائل جداً عن ضعفي
و علي قول الحبيب مولكا " يسوع الذي بدء سيُكمل أيضاً "

رب المجد يُبارك عمل يديكم إخوتي جميعاً كل واحد بأسمة
مجهود عظيم لا يُكفية كلمات شكر ..... غير .... رب المجد يُديم نعمتُه عليكم



رجاء محبة : أن لا يزيد عدد المواضيع عن 2 كل أسبوع كي ما نتمتع بأكبر قدر من الإستفادة

سلام و نعمة رب المجد دائمة بقلوب جميع الأحباء*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*الأسماء المشتركة في الدورة :

 

 bob​
coptic eagle​
Rosetta​
+Nevena+​
أنجيلا​
بايبل333​
tasoni queena​
MAJI​
النهيسى​
rania79​
يسطس الأنطونى​
اليعازر​
ثابت بيسوع​
!! Coptic Lion !!​
فادي الكلداني​
geegoo​
Hero_M.G​
Critic​
اوريجانوس المصري​
FreeOrthdxMind​
Abdel Messih​
King David​
ROWIS​
johna&jesus​
^_^mirna​
The Antiochian​
holiness​
+إيرينى+​
Twin​
FADY_TEMON​
هشام المهندس​
AYIOC​
Flaying Bird​
Emad Atef​
Layaly Sasa​
DrJoseph Kamal Anis Tadross​
Kero Mam​
Mamdouh Tanagho​
Mina Mido​
Sefo Rasly​
Ibrahim C Christian​
Josphine Said Aziz​
jesus.my.life​
G.a.L.a.x.y​
سرجيوُس​
netta​
Ramy Isaac​
Y.a. Hanna​
مسيحي دوت كوم​
white.angel​
سمعان الاخميمى​
احلى ديانة​
حسين دوكي​
Servant Of Christ​
remo2010​
‏o0chsite0o​
يوحنا القبطي​
ahdi86​
abanoubfathy​
Abdel Messih​
عبود عبده عبود​
nassefy​
حنا السرياني​
emad62​
منتهى ابشارة​
ElectericCurrent​
حبيب يسوع​
مينا إيليا​
ABOTARBO​
fouad78​
karima​
Mina The Coptic​
القناص الجديد​
kibrom​
صوت الرب​
koko201033​
رامي-777​
The Undertaker​
sameh_ana​
servantofheaven​
avamakary​
اوغسطينوس​
HappyButterfly​
ramy22​
Waiting+Jesus​
مديون للمسيح​
youssef.youssef​
mona safsaf​
Medhat Botros​
Jesus Son 261​
المفدى بالدم​
Trans​
تـ+ـونى​
egyptchristian​
ibnelfady​
The Dragon Christian​
احبك ربي​
mr_antonyous​
مونيكا 57​
][-_PeTeR_-][​
Bassem Farag​
Jessica Koko​
god love 2011​
benyamin55​
just girl​
yousteka​
The light of JC​
gd3oon​
يوسف فريد​
lovejc​
girgis2​
Free Forever
cullen
هناء2012
بشار الشمني
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

مينا إيليا قال:


> *انا عايز اعرف انااسمي اتسجل في الدورة ولا لا؟؟؟ علشان انا بعت قبل كدة مرتين ومافيش رد لو سمحتو عايز اعرف *




*اسمك موجود أستاذ مينا ... ربنا يباركك.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*



 رجاء محبة : أن لا يزيد عدد المواضيع عن 2 كل أسبوع كي ما نتمتع بأكبر قدر من الإستفادة

أنقر للتوسيع...


حاضر، ولكن طالما المعدل سيكون بهذه السرعة نريد مناقشات قوية ..
*


----------



## mona safsaf (22 فبراير 2012)

وانا معاكم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*اسمك مكتوب بالفعل عزيزي ...
*


----------



## be believer (22 فبراير 2012)

*رجاء ,
الموضوع اليوم متى سيُطرح بتوقيت غرينتش  ؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

بعد حوالي 4 ساعاة ونصف من الآن ...


----------



## be believer (22 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا أستاذ مولكا ,
أنا أود اقتراح الآتي :
بما أن العدد هائل جدا , أقترح بأن يتم فتح موضوع واحد لطرح المحاضرات , و موضوعين للمناقشة , أحدهما يستلمه الأستاذ بول والآخر يستلمه حضرتك , وكل موضوع مناقشة يشارك فيه نصف عدد المشاركين الأعضاء , ما رأيك أستاذي ؟*​


----------



## AdmanTios (22 فبراير 2012)

*بنعمة رب المجد 113 شخص وشخصة  
من خلال المُتابعة الجيدة من جميع إخوتي المُباركين
و مُتابعة العمالقة المُشرفين .... سيكون من الرائع قمة
الإستفادة من أسئلة الأخرين مما يُسهل علي السائل
معرفة الإجابة حينما تُطرح من زميل أو زميلة أخري .

بمعني أنه من خلال دوام المُتابعة و ردود أساتذتُنا العظام
و مُداخلاتهم بخصوص الإستفسارات سيتضح الكثير و الكثير
مما قد يدور بالبال من أسئلة نرغب في السؤال عنها

علي أحر من الجمر الإنتظار*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 فبراير 2012)

*محضره ومفضيه نفسى  كويس ومستعده فى اى وقت تحددوه *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 فبراير 2012)

تمام ربنا يبارك خدمتكم



ويارب افتح عقلي عشان اتستوعب وافهم
بدل ما انطرد من الكورس قدام الاجانب
ههههههههه


----------



## القناص الجديد (22 فبراير 2012)

يلا على البركه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (22 فبراير 2012)

*الرب يبارك بخدمتك يا يوحنا و يا مولكا و منتظر البداية ... *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2012)

*اقتراح بسيط 
هل ممكن عمل مجموعه اجتماعيه في المنتدي 
بحيث اي موضوع او مشاركه جديده 
يوصل بيها تنبيه لكل المشتركين 
لعدم تفويت شئ
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اقتراح بسيط
> هل ممكن عمل مجموعه اجتماعيه في المنتدي
> بحيث اي موضوع او مشاركه جديده
> يوصل بيها تنبيه لكل المشتركين
> ...




ممتاز ولكني لا اعرف الطريقة ..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ممتاز ولكني لا اعرف الطريقة ..



* ده من صلحيات روك 
وبيعين عليها مسئول 
واعتقد انه مش ضروري يكون مشرف 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

طيب راسله بلينك موافقتي على إقتراحك وهو راجل خدوم ..


----------



## The light of JC (22 فبراير 2012)

*هل قبلتم تسجيلي ؟ *


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3124050&postcount=42
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2012)

*ايوة يا حبيبى اسمك مكتوب 
*


----------



## صوت الرب (22 فبراير 2012)

*ترتيب و تنسيق أكثر من رائع دكتور
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك *


----------

